# Homemade Perches



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I've been meaning to do this for ages!!! I finally made my own natural perches tonight. I got the stainless steel hardware from www.myparrotshop.com for much cheaper than i have been able to find them locally, so i'm happy!









I took the bark off because it looks prettier, hehe! 









Close up of the hardware end.

For the second perch i added beads and buttons and stuff to chew! It's a play-perch! 









Now i've just got to decide who gets what perch!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow what a good perch i might make one soon!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Great job Bea!! thats an awesome looking perch


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Looks great. I'm going to have to go out and see what i can do.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

hehe fabulous job mate! Did you use a drill to drill the holes for the toys? 

Maya's breeder taught me how to do it... but I've never gotten around to yet  hehe she also took all the bark off hers  

Kirby


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Kirby said:


> hehe fabulous job mate! Did you use a drill to drill the holes for the toys?
> 
> Kirby


Yup!! It was really easy to do. The hardest thing is drilling the hole to just the right size so that the hanger bolt will go in, is big enough that you don't break your fingers trying to screw it in, and small enough that it holds tight.  I wrecked about 4 other branches in failed attempts before i succeeded with these two.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Those are great perches


----------



## Hillybean (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow,
I haven't tried making my own wood perches, my luck I'd burn my house down! I love the idea of the wooden play perches.

I do make my own rope perches . 
I sometimes add little wood beads to make the rope more playful.

Thank you for the link for the hardware.
-Hilly


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hillybean said:


> I do make my own rope perches .
> I sometimes add little wood beads to make the rope more playful.


I've always bought those, maybe you could post some instructions on how to make them.  Does it work out cheaper than if you just bought them?


----------



## Hillybean (Aug 12, 2007)

Yep, it works out to be cheaper. Sometimes buying them is easier for some people.

I also have the instructions for the concrete perches, if anyone would be interested???
I haven't tried making the concrete perches yet, but hope to soon.

I'll post both instruction later (on lunch break right now) if others are interested.

-Hilly


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> Yep, it works out to be cheaper. Sometimes buying them is easier for some people.
> 
> I also have the instructions for the concrete perches, if anyone would be interested???
> I haven't tried making the concrete perches yet, but hope to soon.
> ...


 I'd like to see that lol. I'm going to try and find some stuff to make them today. Maybe i will get lucky


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am interested  I'm not very crafty but always williing to give it a try


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would love instructions for both, sounds very interesting.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

For the perches you screwed up on, you could cut them in little peices and drill a hole rright through them and use them as little toy part bead things.


----------



## blessedaviary (Aug 12, 2007)

Those are awesome. I'll have to cut some branches off our maple in the backyard sometime


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Great perches Bea!! They look like so much birdy fun

I would love to know how to make the cement and rope perches! That would be great!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

WOW Bea! I too have been meaning to do the same forever since perches are expensive but I have a hard time trying to figure out which trees are safe. I have a list of what is safe but can't tell them apart..lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Meghanxx4 said:


> For the perches you screwed up on, you could cut them in little peices and drill a hole rright through them and use them as little toy part bead things.


I thought of that too! I successfully cut a few, but a lot just split in half.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I want to find a mature birch tree so i can get some thick branchs made into them. I only know of 1 good one and its hard to get at and its to the point i can't climb it to get any good branchs. I'll go tree hunting again some time this week.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

well i can't name trees. i should of asked the tree lady when we had to do tree scavenger hunt for work. Actually you know i should have actually listened to her... hmm maybe ill just print something off.  but first i have to get those **** hanger bolts the hardware won't have them in till next week.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Meghanxx4 said:


> but first i have to get those **** hanger bolts the hardware won't have them in till next week.


I couldn't get them locally, they didn't have stainless steel.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> but first i have to get those **** hanger bolts the hardware won't have them in till next week.


 I've still got to look for them aswell. Going to go out and take a look sometime this week. I'm really hoping i will find them.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ya the at my local hardware store is real good. He'll usually order things in for you if need it. I asked if they had them and he said he was getting some in next week(which is now this week). The only thing is i forgot to ask if they were stainless steel. crap!


----------

